# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  مهارات الإلقاء الناجح

## ظــاعنة

الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والا ه ، وبعد ..
فهذه بعض المهارات التى يحتاجها الخطيب أو المحاضر فى إلقاء كلمته ، جمعت مادتها وصنفتها فى عدة أجزاء ليسهل تطبيقها . أردت من إضافتها هنا أن ينتفع بها القراء  الأفاضل .. سدد الله لنا جميعا القول والعمل .

*مهارات الإلقاء :*
1-تعامل مع القلق الذى ينتابك عند المنصة كقوة حافزة .
2-عد العدة للكلمة بحيث لا تخفى عليك خافية فى موضوعك وبحيث تشعرك معرفتك الخبيرة بأنك منيع ولن يوقفك شيء .
3-ادرس جمهورك بدقة شديدة حتى تتأكد من كيفية تحفيزهم ودفعهم دفعا للامتثال لك .
4-تمرن على كلمتك وراء نفس المنصة وفى نفس المكان الذى ستلقيها فيه عمليا .
5-فى المساء ، وقبل أن تخلد للنوم تفاءل بشأن نجاحك فى الإلقاء ، وتخيل أنك حققت ما تصبو إليه .
6-احرص على إشراك جمهورك معك منذ البداية إذا كان هذا ممكنا .
7-وظف التقنية الحديثة فى إيصال فكرتك ، كشاشات العرض مثلا ، لكى تقدم للجمهور مشهدا آخر غيرك .
8-استنفد قدرا من طاقتك بواسطة القيام بعمل شاق قبل أن تصعد إلى المنصة مباشرة ، قم بالتمشية بنشاط ، أو ارتق بعض السلالم ، فهذا من شأنه أن يزيل التوتر الزائد .
9-استعن بأسلوب الضغط كى تطرد الطاقة العصبية من جسدك من خلال ذراعيك ، أمسك بجانبى المنضدة بقوة ، أو حك أناملك بعضها ببعض بينما ذراعيك لأسفل بمحاذاة جانبيك 
10-  افتتح كلمتك بحماس ، احرص على أن تبدأ بداية تشد الجمهور ، وتستحوذ على    انتباهه ، وأعرب عما أنت بصدد قوله لهم ( اكشف عن بنية موضوعك ) مبكرا .
11- أضف شيئا من الدعابة لتجدد نشاط جمهورك .
12- إياك أن تفتتح كلمتك باعتذار ، مثل : " إننى لست خبيرا فى...." ، أو : " لو أتيح لى مزيد من الوقت للإعداد ..." ، أو : " سأتحرى الإيجاز قدر المستطاع ..." .
13- حافظ على التواصل البصرى مع الجمهور .
14- تجنب الملهيات الشفهية مثل التعبيرات غير الضرورية ( "آه" ، و"مم" ، و"كما تعرفون" ) والنحنحة والعبارات المتكررة ، والاستخدام الخاطىء للغة .
15- تجنب الملهيات الجسدية ، مثل وضعية الجسم الغير صحيحة ، والعبث بالشعر ، والعبث فى جيبك ، والتمايل ، والاستناد إلى المنصة ، والعبث بالقلم ، أو القيام بأى عمل بشكل متكرر .
16- احرص على أن يتسق أسلوبك ومزاج ، وحاجات ، ومعرفة ، وتوقعات ، والظروف الاجتماعية لجمهورك .
17- عند إعداد الكلمة قم بتوليد كافة الأفكار التى تعرضها ، وقم بتدوينها بصورة عشوائية فى صفحة ضخمة تشبه ( طبع محتويات الذاكرة ) لأية أفكار ذات صلة بالموضوع ، قم بدراسة هذه الصفحة وأضف أفكارا جديدة إليها بمرور الأيام . وأخيرا قم برسم خطوط تصل بين الأفكار المتشابهة ، واختر النقاط الأساسية التى تتراوح ما بين ثلاث وخمس نقاط ، والتى يمكنك أن تستغلها على أفضل ما يكون لتنظيم مادتك فى شكل مناقشة مقنعة .
18- إذا أردت إلقاء كلمة ارتجالية قم بعمل مجموعة من الملاحظات تشتمل على عبارات مختصرة بحيث تمكنك من إلقاء كلمتك دون أن تفقد اتصالك البصرى مع الجمهور فى أغلب الوقت ، ودون أن تفقد تركيزك فيما يتعلق بترتيب إلقائك للكلمة .
19- قم بتوظيف السكوت والوقفات فى كلمتك بنفس الطريقة التى توظف بها علامات الترقيم فى الكتابة .
20- قم بخلق شىء من التناقض باستخدام صوتك ، بادل بين الصوت العالى والخفيض ، القوى واللين ، بغية إلقاء الضوء على النقاط التى تود أن يذكرها جمهورك .
21- احرص على نطق كلماتك بوضوح ، وابذل جهدا خاصا عند نطق الحرف الأخير فى كل كلمة .
22- لا تقلل من شأن أفكارك قبل أن تعبر عنها ، كأن تقول : " قد لا تكترثون كثيرا بهذه الفكرة ولكن ..."
23- لا تقلل من شأن نفسك قبل أن تتحدث كأن تقول : " مع أننى لست خبيرا بهذ الموضوع ..."
24- لا تستأذن قبل أن تتكلم كأن تقول : " لا أدرى إذا كنتم تأذنون لى أن أقول شيئا ..."
25- لا تفرغ عباراتك من مضمونها ، أو تكررها ، أو تعيد صياغتها بشكل مبتذل دون أىّ داع ، اطرح فكرتك مرة واحدة بإيجاز ومباشرة .
26- يضيف الاستشهاد المناسب فى الوقت المناسب مصداقية لأفكارك .
27- تجنب اللغة العامية الموغلة ، أو العبارات الاصطلاحية التى تميز مدينتك مع هؤلاء الذين لن يفهموها .
28- احرص على الإيجاز ، ولا تنعطف بعيدا عن الموضوع ، فمن الأفضل أن تترك جمهورك وهو تواق للمزيد ، بدلا من أن يتمنى لو كنت اختصرت فى حديثك .
29- احرص على أن تنهى كلمتك فى الوقت المخصص لها ، بل والأفضل أن تنهيها قبل الموعد الذى يتوقعه الجمهور بقليل .
30- اختتم خطبتك بملخص وخاتمة شديدة الحماس .

----------


## الحمادي

شكر الله لك أختنا الفاضلة
لفتاتٌ موفقة
والناس مختلفون في مقدار الحاجة إلى بعض هذه المهارات

----------


## ظــاعنة

ولك أخى الكريم ..
أرجو أن لا تعدم من يفيد منها .

----------


## الحمادي

أما أنا فأفدت منها كثيراً
نفع الله بك

----------


## ظــاعنة

آمين ..
وهذا ما أرجوه ..

----------


## أبو حماد

موضوع مميز جدا وقد استفدت منه فوائد جمة.

بارك الله فيك أختنا الظاعنة ونفع بما كتبتيه.

----------


## إبراهيم الدبيان

رائع جداً ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## العنود المطيري

> - أضف شيئا من الدعابة لتجدد نشاط جمهورك .
> - قم بخلق شىء من التناقض باستخدام صوتك ، بادل بين الصوت العالى والخفيض ، القوى واللين ، بغية إلقاء الضوء على النقاط التى تود أن يذكرها جمهورك .


كثيراً ما يغفل عنهما .. 


شكر الله لكِ أخيتي الظاعنة : )

----------


## إيمان الغامدي

أسعدكِ الرحمن غاليتي .. 


هل أُضِيف يا رعاكِ الله ؟ أم لا يُحسن طلب الإذن اتباعاً للأنظمة ؟

----------


## وسم المعاني

السلام عليكم 

جزيت خيراً أختي الراحلة ..

لاشك بأن النقاط التي ذكرتيها لها أهميتها ...

وكذلك غزارة العلم و الثقة بالنفس لها دور كبير في نجاح المعلم أو الخطيب أو المحاضر ..


فتخيلي وجود المهارات في الشخص بدون غزارة العلم !

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

هل هناك  علاقه  بين   الخطيب   والعلم
وبين  الملقي   والعلم

قد يكون خطيبا  مفوها    جاهل    هل  يمكن ذلك

وقد  يكون  عالما   لا يحسن  شيئا   في فن الالقاء

فضل  الله  يوتيه من يشاء

----------


## ظــاعنة

> موضوع مميز جدا وقد استفدت منه فوائد جمة.
> بارك الله فيك أختنا الظاعنة ونفع بما كتبتيه.


أرجو ذلك ..
آمين و شكر الله لك ..

----------


## ظــاعنة

إبراهيم الدبيان
العنود المطيري
شكر الله لكما ..

----------


## ظــاعنة

> هل أُضِيف يا رعاكِ الله ؟ أم لا يُحسن طلب الإذن اتباعاً للأنظمة ؟


الموضوع ملكك ، تصرفي فيه كما تشائين ..
أحسن الله إليك .

----------


## ظــاعنة

الفاضلين :
وسم المعاني
بين المحبرة والكاغد
دائما ما أؤكد على أهمية تعلم مهارات الإلقاء لذوى العلم .
وهو فى حقهم آكد ، هؤلاء الذين أنعم الله عليهم بالعلم الشرعى كيف سينقلونه للناس إذا لم يمتلكوا الأدوات الموصلة له ، خصوصا ما يتعلق باللغة والفصاحة ، وأرجو أن لا تسيئوا بى ظنا إذا أخبرتكم أنى لا أحرص على الاستماع إلى المحاضر الذى يلحن ، حتى لو أوتى علما غزيرا ، لأنه يؤذى سمعى كلما لحن ، وقد أغلق جهاز التسجيل ولما ينتصف الشريط بعد ، وأجدنى أحرص على التلقى من أهل العلم الفصحاء ، وهم بحمد الله كثر .

ثم إنى أشكر لكما حضوركما وتعقيبكما .

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

الكلام  على  مهارات الالقاء   وليس على الفصاحه

اللحن  في الكلام  لا يقبل

كلامي  على  العلماء  هل  بد  من   تعلم  فن ومهارات  الالقاء

نجد علمائنا  رحمهم  الله  انتفعت  الامه بهم   ولم  يتعلموا  شيئا  من  هذه  الامهارت

----------


## ظــاعنة

كانت فيهم دون أن يتعلموها .
بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم .

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

> كانت فيهم دون أن يتعلموها .
> بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم .



اما  بخصوص  المهارت  التي   في  موضوعك  ليس فهيم

----------


## صاحبة السمو

> 8-استنفد قدرا من طاقتك بواسطة القيام بعمل شاق قبل أن تصعد إلى المنصة مباشرة ، قم بالتمشية بنشاط ، أو ارتق بعض السلالم ، فهذا من شأنه أن يزيل التوتر الزائد .
> 9-استعن بأسلوب الضغط كى تطرد الطاقة العصبية من جسدك من خلال ذراعيك ، أمسك بجانبى المنضدة بقوة ، أو حك أناملك بعضها ببعض بينما ذراعيك لأسفل بمحاذاة جانبيك .


جزاك الله خيراً ، يا أخيتي .... مهارات جميلة ... و كلام ماتع نافع 

بيد أن الثامنة و التاسعة .. قد لاتناسب أي أحد ... بل الاسترخاء قد يكون محموداً لهم .. قبل الإلقاء ...ممن لهم نشاط زائد في الأعصاب الطرفية .. وهذا عند كثير من الناس .. بل هو منتشر بين الذين يحملون الأعباء الكبار ...و الهمم العظام ....

أنا عن نفسي ... لو بذلتُ أي مجهود قبل المحاضرة ..  فليس ذلك من المناسب لي ...


لكن على أية حال .. ملاحظتي البسيطة هذه .. لاتنافي جمال موضوعك الذي حفظته للطباعة منسوباً إليك 
وفقك الله و سددك

----------


## ظــاعنة

هذا يا عزيزتى لمن لم يتدرب على الوقوف أمام الجمهور ، فمن شأن بذل الجهد أن يزيل من توتره ، أما من اعتاد لقاء الجمهور فلا حاجة له بذلك .
شاكرة إطلالتك .

----------


## صاحبة السمو

صدقتِ صدقتِ صدقتِ

أنا أقصد بعض الذين لديهم نشاط زائد في الأعصاب الطرفية ، وبعض المصابين بمرضى السكري ...(سواءً كانوا مبتدئين أو محترفين ) بالإلقاء ... هؤلاء بذل الجهد لا يناسبهم ...قبل مواجهة الجمهور .... 

إن من يعرض عقله على الناس يشيب رأسه ...

----------


## أم معين

أحسنت 
وفقك الله

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
-بعض الكتب التي تحوم حول الموضوع الرائع الذي أثرتموه.
1-كيف تتغلب على الخوف والقلق النفسي 
الرابطhttp://www.tootshamy.com/displayimag...album=3&pos=13
2-فجر طاقتك الكامنة في الأوقات الصعبة. 
الرابط http://www.tootshamy.com/displayimag...album=3&pos=15
3-وسائل الإعلام والاتصال. 
http://www.tootshamy.com/displayimag...album=3&pos=44
ولكن لكي تقوم بتزيلها يجب زيارة الرابط التالي:-
http://tootshamy.com/vb/showthread.php?t=770
4- فن الخطابة ..ديل كارنيجي
الرابط http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=98&book=3705

----------


## ظــاعنة

صاحبة السمو 
أهلا بعودتك أخرى وتعقيبك الجميل
أم معين
ووفقك وشكر لك
محمد عبد المجيد
شكرا لإضافتك المثرية

----------


## علي سليم

بارك الله فيك اختاه و قوّم قلمك دوما...
و للفائدة...حينما كنتُ في السادسة عشر طلبتُ من خطيب المسجد ان يفسح المجال امام كاتب هذه السطور ليرتقي منبر الخطابة ...
و اشترطت عليه و هو الخطيب منذ عشرين سنة ان يكون من بين الحاضرين...
و حفظت خطبة حفظا متينا...و مع اقتراب الوقت بدأت دقات قلبي تتفاوت ضعفا و قوة...
و عندما صعدت المنبر راودني شعور ان اقول للجمهور...اعتذر عن القاء الخطبة...للخوف الذي سيطر عليّ....و لولا رحمة الله تعالى لفعلتها...
و عندما جلست على الكرسي كدتُ ان اسقط ارضا و لكن رحمة الله واسعة فغمرتني حالا....
و عند انتهاء المؤذن من اذانه ابتدأت متلعثما تأتأتُ قليلا...في الكلمات الاربع للمقدمة في الخطبة الحاجة....
و بعدها اتى السيل و ابدعت بشهادة الحضور و الفضل لله تعالى...فكان بداية موفقة
و بعد الصلاة خرجت من المسجد بين متحدث عني و آخر مشير اليّ...
حيث خطيبنا اليوم الشيخ الصغير...فكنتُ الامل بالنسبة لهم....و اثّرت الخطبة بهم تأثيرا رسمته الدموع فكان حديثي حول وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم....
المهم...نبّهني خطينا على تنبهات عديدة فمنها:
النظر الى الحاضرين حيثُ اكثرتُ من النظر الى الجدران....فكان من رأي خطينا ان احادث الناس و اشعرهم ان الحديث يعنيهم...
كما انه نبهني ان الناس و عندما تأثّروا بكلامك بثّ عليهم احكام الدين فالنفس عندما في قمة الاستعداد للقبول...
و غيرها....

و دمتم في رعاية الله...

----------


## ظــاعنة

على سليم
ليتنا نتغلب على الخوف فى كل خطوة جديدة نحو الهدف 
ولا شك أن مواجهة الجمهور للمرة الأولى تستدعى الخوف خصوصا فى مثل سنك آنذاك
وفقك الله ، شاكرة لك إضافتك الجميلة .

----------


## علي سليم

و الشكر لك على موضوعك الراقي...

----------


## خادم الإسلام

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ظــاعنة

وفيك أخى الكريم

----------


## أبو مارية الصغرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
دام لك توفيق الله
وكأنك خطيب من الطراز الأول
أحسنت وأجملت وأوجزت
فلك الشكر والدعاء

----------


## عفاف عبد الوهاب صديق

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله .. أسلوب وفكر رائع .. ألهمكِ الله بنور الفهم ويسر لكِ الصعب

----------


## علي سليم

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> دام لك توفيق الله
> وكأنك خطيب من الطراز الأول
> أحسنت وأجملت وأوجزت
> فلك الشكر والدعاء


دمت في رعاية الله...أبو مارية الصغرى...

----------


## في بحر التاريخ

جزاك الله خيرا ...
هذا موضوع مهم ...
استفدت منه و سأستفيد كثيرا بالمستقبل منه ...
تقبلوا مروري ...
اختكم ...
في بحر التاريخ ...

----------


## إمام الأندلس

جميل جدا..

----------


## البريك

جزاكم الله خيرا على الإفادة...
وما هي أحسن الطرق للإلقاء إذا كان الوقت قصيرا والموضوع يحتاج لتوضيح أكثر؟
بارك الله فيكم.

----------

